# rock lizard



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

anybody have any info on these guys
i know there are many diffrent types
so links would help


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nobody


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

there was a book at my local library on these lizards, they are related to the armadillo lizard i think, but you have to be more specfic because "rock lizard" really aplies to desert lizards that bask on rocks :laugh:


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Give a Specific name and I will help you in some way or another.


----------

